# Driver Side Window



## Arun Balakrishna (11 mo ago)

Hi,
Last two weeks I was suffering with some issues with my Pathfinder power window in driver side(Not Closing properly).Yesterday i was there in showroom (Morningside Nissan) for a solution and from there i heard that so many complaints are coming out with same issues,the reason they told me is the cold weather in Canada.They visually check the window all where good inside the door.
*Is anyone get an Solution*..


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

If you're referring to your '19 Pathy then you're in the wrong forum. However, slow windows on R52 Pathies are rarely a hardware problem, usually it's just junk built up in the rubber window tracks. The best lubricant is high-viscosity silicone, spray enough to soak the track to the bottom and then work the window up and down a half dozen times.


----------

